# Extracting tarball stage3-i686-20111004 failed

## gen18lpn

A tous 

J'ai une erreur quand j'essaie d'extraire l'archive stage3-i686-20111004.tar.bz2

cd $HOME/tmp/

tar -xvjpf stage3-i686-20111004.tar.bz2

./opt/.keep

tar: Arrêt avec code d'échec à cause des erreurs précédentes

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème ?

Cordialement

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Installing Gentoo to French where it will hopefully get better attention.

- John

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Quelles sont ces "erreurs précédentes" ?

A partir de quel système fais-tu une décompression ?

Y a-t-il assez d'espace disque libre ?

----------

## Poussin

Et as-tu vérifié l'empreinte du fichier?

----------

## gen18lpn

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Et as-tu vérifié l'empreinte du fichier?

 

oui

Les info de mon système hôte

$ cat /etc/issue

Ubuntu 10.10

$ uname -a

$ Linux xxx-dell6410 2.6.35-28-generic-pae #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 20:43:15 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux

$ df -h

Sys. de fich.            Taille  Uti. Disp. Uti% Monté sur

/dev/sda7              74G   41G   30G  58% /

none                  1,9G  324K  1,9G   1% /dev

none                  1,9G  668K  1,9G   1% /dev/shm

none                  1,9G  552K  1,9G   1% /var/run

none                  1,9G     0  1,9G   0% /var/lock

/dev/sda6             118M   59M   53M  53% /boot

/dev/sda8              42G   23G   18G  57% /opt

TEST d'intégrité de l'archive

J'ai commenté les lignes inutiles dans le fichier 

cat stage3-i686-20111004.tar.bz2.DIGESTS

# MD5 HASH

5fd756e3d5af2603040d6c1060322444  stage3-i686-20111004.tar.bz2

# SHA1 HASH

#ca5ea4505a68383ca58676f6772c0696639a22d1  stage3-i686-20111004.tar.bz2

# MD5 HASH

#c404d0c02295778193ffdba0c62afc60  stage3-i686-20111004.tar.bz2.CONTENTS

# SHA1 HASH

#9878bd1723b11e216991e067d0e5712d7c582526  stage3-i686-20111004.tar.bz2.CONTENTS

puis testé l'intégrité

$ md5sum -c stage3-i686-20111004.tar.bz2.DIGESTS

stage3-i686-20111004.tar.bz2: OK

EXTRAIRE l'archive

Une erreur à lieu ici

./opt/

./opt/.keep

tar: Arrêt avec code d'échec à cause des erreurs précédentes

Error during the extraction of stage3 ...

ce qui provoque un arrêt du processus de désarchivage.

Cdt

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, mais quelles sont ces "erreurs précédentes" ?

Pourrais-tu recommencer sans le "v" pour ne voir que les erreurs ?

Il est possible que tu ne puisses pas créer des devices /home, à vérifier.

PS: Pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec notre sous-forum (voir signature) ?

----------

## gen18lpn

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oui, mais quelles sont ces "erreurs précédentes" ?
> 
> Pourrais-tu recommencer sans le "v" pour ne voir que les erreurs ?
> 
> Il est possible que tu ne puisses pas créer des devices /home, à vérifier.
> ...

 

Effectivement, j'ai des erreurs du genre

tar: ./dev/tty47 : la fonction mknod a échoué: Opération non permise

tar: ./dev/hda12 : la fonction mknod a échoué: Opération non permise

tar: ./dev/sda1 : la fonction mknod a échoué: Opération non permise

tar: ./dev/tty60 : la fonction mknod a échoué: Opération non permise

tar: ./dev/tty27 : la fonction mknod a échoué: Opération non permise

tar: ./dev/sdd8 : la fonction mknod a échoué: Opération non permise

tar: ./dev/tty36 : la fonction mknod a échoué: Opération non permise

tar: ./dev/sdb9 : la fonction mknod a échoué: Opération non permise

tar: ./dev/tty22 : la fonction mknod a échoué: Opération non permise

Du coup, j'ai exécuté la commande avec sudo

sudo tar xjpf stage3-i686-20111004.tar.bz2 -C ${HOME}/workspace/sfr/projets/stb6ma/genbox-image/

et là, tout va bien.

Merci encore pour le support et l'intérêt à mon post

----------

## barul

Pour installer Gentoo, il faut être en root sur la machine. Tu peux te logger en root avec un 'sudo su -'

----------

## Poussin

J'ai comme un doute... tu installes gentoo dans le home d'une autre distib? Sans partition à part?

----------

